# The boys!



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Took some new pics of the boys today  I can't wait to see what they can do for our herd, and for their babies next spring 
Willow Moon O Sky Pilot*S
Sire: NC Promisedland RC Odyssey*S
Dam: 1*M ARMCH Fairlea Flower Power 4*D AR
Pilot earlier this year. 








New picture, taken today 








Dill's GA Headliner*S
Sire: Dill's BF Genuine Article*S
Dam: MCH/CH Dill's FH Doo-Whop 5*D/*M
"Jerry" as a kid
















Earlier this year
















Today (this is a terrible picture, he wasn't pleased :lol: )


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice looking boys! :thumb:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Very handsome dudes!


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

awww very handsome


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

What super handsome dudes!!


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

awwww --- I love the boys.
I can't believe it's warm enough that you are out there in shorts and flip flops .... I want rain .... lol.

Cuties for sure


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

^ I know!! Here I'm wearing my big coat! Lol!! (But I'm cold blooded lol!) wish it was half that warm here!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks! 
It was pretty warm here yesterday, other than a few days it's been a pretty warm fall here.
LilBleats, I want rain too! lol
LOL Skyla!


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

Such handsome fellas!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Well it's been cold here!! in the 40's all week


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Very handsome boys! :thumb:


----------

